# Bill Walsh passes away at 75



## Grenadier (Jul 30, 2007)

Sad to see this, as the man was a class act throughout his life, a good man, and then a good coach.  

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/football/nfl/2007-07-30-bill-walsh-obit_N.htm


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2007)

.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 30, 2007)

:asian: ... unfortunate


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 30, 2007)

I liked his coaching style and also him as a person. 

My best wishes and feelings go out to his family and friends.


----------

